# Russ Simpson



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

I know Russ died several months ago, and I hope this post will not seem insensitive. Do any of you know what has become of his business? I love the nut/bolt/washer castings he made and sold. I hope someone is, or will be, offering these parts again.

Bill Martinsen


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,


According to the most recent edition (Sept/Oct 2010) of the *Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette*, the *In Brief* section mentions that Russ' widow, Terrie, wants to continue to sell Russ' line of detail items along with some others. All the contact info given was an address of:


Terrie Simpson
1968 Cemetery Rd
Placerville, CA 95667


There is also an email addy of [email protected] listed.


Hope this helps.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Bill,
Terrie was at the International Rail Fair in Roseville, California this past weekend, November 12th &13th.
She was selling sets of plans for WSL that Russ had done.
If I remeber right, she also told me that they are opening a store in Placerville, California.
Under the name " Iron Horse Hobbies" 

She was taking names, etc so shecould contact people once the store was open.

Hope this helps.
Craig


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information, guys. I'll contact her and let you know what I find out.

Bill Martinsen


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Terrie Simpson said that Dave Grandt (Grandt Lines) will be producing some of the Russ Simpson products. According to a quick Google search, it appears that Grandt Lines bought the 1:24 scale architectural parts (windows and doors). 
She also said Mr Wiseman (presumable of Wiseman Model Services) bought some (unspecified) part of the business. 
The rights to produce another 400 parts are still for sale. 
This coming May, she intends to hold an open house and offer his collections of models, etc., for sale. 

Bill M.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Bill,
Thanks for the clarification on what they intend to do.
I will look forward to the open house.
Craig


----------

